# Hoof oil?



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey that's not a silly question at all.

I know about the black oil.

You use it when you're showing such as Dressage/Hacking/Lead and other Type's.
But with some breeds such as the welsh pony they have to be left all natural in the lead ring.

Picture of Black hooves - http://www.aces.edu/fourh/RegionalSites/swar1/SWR 1 Pictures/Tusc Horse Show 1.jpg

The oils. Well in Australia the oil we use is Brown/light tan colour and i apply it to the top and bottom of my horses Hooves.

I have been notified not to use it a day before the farrier comes because he/she will not trim/shoe you're horse for obvious reasons.

Hope i was some help


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

Thank you!

Nancy doesnt wear shoes though, and I dont do any sort of shows with her- shes just our pet horse that lives in our yard and the kids ride her - should I still use the oil? is it just to make the hooves look pretty or is it actually good for promoting strong hooves/growth etc?


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

it just makes them look pretty.
You also dont have to have a horse that wear's shoe's to use the black oil. I get black boot polish when i show.. (its cheaper :lol: )

But i wouldnt use it unless showing/Riding club or even pony club. In the end its up to you.

But the hoof oil that you have if its a daily one you know you can apply it once a day to keep the hoove's not brittle and stop them from splitting.


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

Thanks again for the advice, I did a bit of a search and the green oil & gel is a daily thing thats good for the hooves as you said to stop brittleness, and the black oil just to look pretty, Nancy is a black horse and maybe the kids would think its fun to give her a 'makeover' and paint her nails all pretty :lol: 

Shes such a loving old girl she just stands there practically begging to be petted so Im sure she would enjoy the extra attention :wink: 

Should I put it on the frog aswell or not?


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Putting oil on the underside could actually be pretty dangerous as it could cause the horse the slip. I have also heard that it may prevent the frog from "breathing" which could cause thrush which could bring all sorts of problems! 
I personally rarely get a chance to get my hands on the hoof oil (cn be quite therapeutic) as I'm scared that I will not put exactly the right shade on the horse to 'suit' him/her perfectly. Most of the helpers down the yard are female and take horse fashion _very_ seriously.
I will never forget the argument over which horse gets which colour/style of tinsel for the Christmas makeover last year... us males quickly ducked out to do 'other jobs' pretty sharpish to avoid being dragged in!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I would advise using hoof oil only at shows. It can offset the moisture balance in the hoof and also make the nails in the hoof for the horse's shoe to slip more easily, causing you to lose a shoe.


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

This is the bit i dont understand - Nancy isnt shod, and we dont go to shows, so if I put the black oil on it would just be to look pretty for a bit, but the green oil and gel is supposed to be good for the hooves - so I dont know if I should start putting in on her feet or not?
Would I in those circumstances put the green oil all over her hooves including the underneath and the frog aswell? does it really actually do anything? (the green oil not the black) :?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

what's the name of the product that was given for nancy?, that way we can tell what kind of oil it is, is it like hooflex ? let us know so we can direct you in the right way


----------



## Gixer (May 3, 2007)

Thanks!

Its called Lincolns Green hoof oil and green hoof gel and also a bottle of Lincolns black hoof oil, it all came together in a little zip lock type bag a bit like a make up bag - but no isntructions :lol: I guess Lincolns assume that if your going to buy hoof oil you know what to do with it lol


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Lincoln Green Hoof Grease - Giant Tub!

This giant tub is Europe's favourite hoof protection. 1 litre tub. Regular use of Lincoln Green Hoof Grease will keep hooves in excellent condition and improve their appearance.


Thats all i could find.


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

If you are unsure I would personally just stick to putting it on the horn as you can't really go wrong this way! With the therapeutic gel I still wouldn't put it on daily but I would have thought weekly use at least would be good, particularly as she isn't shod.


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

basically everyone uses oils or greases sometime in the year in aus, because its so dry and the ground is so hard, our horses hooves crack etc.

Yep, just paint it on, all over the hoof.

We have heaps of different types of hoof things, some are mane from animal fats etc, some from different types of oils and some chemicals (not good lol) 

They all basically do the same job, strengthen and moisturise the hoof to prevent cracking, crumbling etc.

We also have hoof seals, so in winter etc they dont get to soft.

Really depends on the brand and whats in it but generally as i said before they are to prevent cracks.


----------



## danceonhooves (Jun 4, 2007)

hm. i thought i would infer here. if anyone needs a real good hoof oil for thrush, dry hooves, hooves that aren't dry enough, or just unhealthy hooves, try Cut-Heal Hoof Heal. that stuff is amazing. My horse has good feel, but they get thrushy really easily, and she has moisture problems, and real thin soles, and this stuff just helps regulate the hoof all over. omg. i love it, lol. and the way it smells reminds me of menthol... so you know it's gotta feel good. even if there arnt too many nerves down there..


----------



## SammyBoy123 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Hoofs*

Hi my name is Sean,
I was wondering the best way to sofeten a hoof. The horse i bought was recently living in the city which had alot of soft ground. He was then moved to my place where there is a little bit of rock. He does not like to walk on it. I was wondering the best way to help him so he can walk on rock :?: . I got told to paint his whole foot with oil but did not make much differance some but not much.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

sean, i would just get the horse shod. then the rocks wouldn't hurt his hooves and he could walk in rocky places easily good luck!!  .


----------

